# Dreamer, My Lesson Mare



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are some pictures of a mare i ride for my lessons. She's a polish arabian and is 23 years old...

(If they're not attached then I messed something up... First time posting pictures!)


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

_What a sweet-looking mare!_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> _What a sweet-looking mare!_


Thanks!

I forgot, she's 14.3 hands...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's so pretty!!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes cute! Love her markings ;D


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

i like the last one


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

23!? DANG! She looks GREAT!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW. She looks amazing at 23!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

you two look great together!


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

I like ! She is splendid !
which is this ... in the mouth ? I do not know the English word :s


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> 23!? DANG! She looks GREAT!





soenjer55 said:


> WOW. She looks amazing at 23!!


Thanks! She is great for her age! She still has quite a bit of spunk! She only has a minor heart murmur, so you can't run her too much. 



Celiboupa said:


> I like ! She is splendid !
> which is this ... in the mouth ? I do not know the English word :s


The metal thing in the mouth is called the bit.


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> The metal thing in the mouth is called the bit.


Thank you ! Like "a little bit" ? It's funny !

My question : Which is this bit ? How is it ?


----------



## ilovemolly (Nov 14, 2011)

aww she looks really sound and sweet


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Celiboupa said:


> Thank you ! Like "a little bit" ? It's funny !
> 
> My question : Which is this bit ? How is it ?


This bit is a loose-ring snaffle... It's easy on the horse's mouth and great for long rides.


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Almond Joy said:


> This bit is a loose-ring snaffle... It's easy on the horse's mouth and great for long rides.


Thank you !


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Dreamer is gorgeous! She looks like a real sweetie. I love older Arab mares, they're so great.



Almond Joy said:


> This bit is a loose-ring snaffle... It's easy on the horse's mouth and great for long rides.


For the record, the bit in those pictures is not a loose-ring snaffle, at all. It's definitly a curb bit of some kind (it has shanks). I'm inclined to think that it's an [US] Tom Thumb but it's hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow she does not look 23 
very nice picture


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Love your horse Almond Joy


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> Dreamer is gorgeous! She looks like a real sweetie. I love older Arab mares, they're so great.
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, the bit in those pictures is not a loose-ring snaffle, at all. It's definitly a curb bit of some kind (it has shanks). I'm inclined to think that it's an [US] Tom Thumb but it's hard to tell for sure.


I know the first one is a curb bit.... But the last two I know for sure were some type of shanked snaffle.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

There's no such thing as a shanked snaffle. :wink: 
Any bit with shanks is a curb. A snaffle is any unshanked bit with a 1:1 ratio of pressure (as in, you pull with one pound of pressure, the horse feels one pound of pressure). 
A curb is any bit where the ratio is greater than 1:1. The shanks multiply any pressure on them by however long the shank is. So, on a bit with a five inch shank, when you pull with a pound of pressure, the horse feels 5 pounds of pressure, pull with 2 pounds, horse feels 10 pounds of pressure, etc.
It's a very common misconception, don't worry! 
It's mostly due to the fact that TT's are sold as "Tom Thumb 'Snaffles'" because of the mouthpiece (which a lot of people call a "snaffle mouth"). They really should be called "Tom Thumb Curbs" though! 
Hopefully that all makes sense. 

Anyway, sorry for taking over your thread with bit talk!


----------



## xxGallopxx (Dec 1, 2011)

Wow she looks amazing for a 23 year old!!


----------



## Celiboupa (Dec 15, 2011)

Wallaby, I understood partly and it's interesting !


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Wallaby said:


> There's no such thing as a shanked snaffle. :wink:
> Any bit with shanks is a curb. A snaffle is any unshanked bit with a 1:1 ratio of pressure (as in, you pull with one pound of pressure, the horse feels one pound of pressure).
> A curb is any bit where the ratio is greater than 1:1. The shanks multiply any pressure on them by however long the shank is. So, on a bit with a five inch shank, when you pull with a pound of pressure, the horse feels 5 pounds of pressure, pull with 2 pounds, horse feels 10 pounds of pressure, etc.
> It's a very common misconception, don't worry!
> ...


Aaahhhh thank you! You didn't take over my thread! Lol. Bits are too confusing


----------

